# Prayers for Jonathan



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan is our family's 14 year old Maltese. He saw a dentist a couple of weeks ago to have his remaining teeth pulled. About 5 days later, the sutures in his mouth came apart. He had a 2nd surgery to put his mouth back together, requiring a small amount of the lower jaw to be removed. The following week his mouth literally fell apart. He underwent a 3rd reconstructive surgery removing about 1/2 of his lower jaw. To complicate things further he has severe ulcers on his eyes, one of which has ruptured. Jonathan went to the ICU yesterday because he could no longer manage to maintain his blood sugar. Earlier today he underwent anesthesia to clean up his eyes and place a feeding tube (so he can get nutrition and medications without the use of his mouth). Jonathan is a tough cookie...he has even barked at his nurses in the ICU! Not bad for a dog with 1/2 a mouth who has lost almost 1/2 of his body weight. 
Jonathan is in very bad shape, and we could use all of the prayers and positive thoughts we can get.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!! Jonathan surely is one tough cookie! I feel so bad for him! He is definitely in my prayers!!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

prayers for your little Jonathan xo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry Jackie. Lots of prayers for Jonathan.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Jackie I am so sorry to read this horrible news. We will keep both you and Jonathan in our prayers.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh poor Jonathan, I will be praying for him.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

He is in my prayers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Will keep poor Jonathan in my thoughts - how awful for him!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Poor little guy. He sure sounds like a tough guy. Jonathan, you, and your family are in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Jonathan,you and your famiy.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Poor Jonathan  What a trooper despite all that's happening to him. i'll keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers--- sending over lots of good vibes. It is never easy to see our pups with any type of discomfort.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I was not going to look at this tread but I saw "Jonathan" and I thought I hope it's not Jackie's Jonathan. So sorry the poor little guy has to go through all of this. You are a vet technician and know better than anyone of us when it is time to pull the plug. So I will not tell you what to do. I am still crying when I think of Mickey. :grouphug::grouphug: I know you will do what's best for him. Since he is a though cookie and if he is not ready to go, maybe he will overcome this. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Prayers for Jonathan, the tough little cookie, and for his family! :grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers. Big hugs little one.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I'm so sorry. Sounds like an awful lot for a little guy to take. Sending prayers to him and you. :grouphug:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Praying for Jonathan. Sounds like the poor little guy has had a rough time but he sounds like a strong little fighter.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Jackie! I am so sorry! I remember Jonathon from the AMR days. It's so scary when they get older and minor things aren't minor anymore. I will pray for him.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about little Jonathan, Jackie. Poor little guy, he has been thru a lot. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Poor baby! He's been through a lot but seems to be a very strong boy. My prayers are with him!! Please give him hugs and cuddles for us!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about what Jonathan's been going through. Poor boy. Will keep him and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Jackie...I'm so sorry that your little Jonathan has had to endure so much! Gosh I can hardly believe he's 14!! Be assured I'll be keeping your little man in my prayers!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jackie I'm do sorry to hear what all Jonathan's been through, he's one tough little guy. I will most definitely be keeping Jonathan and you and your family in my prayers. Please update when you can.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Thank you everyone. Jonathan is tolerating his feeding tube well! Not sure when he can come home yet.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jackie, I'm terribly sorry Jonathan is doing poorly. I will definitely add him to my daily prayers - putting his name on the list right now. 

Poor baby......


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Jackie, oh my gosh, I am so sorry, just seeing this. HUGE Prayers going up for Jonathan. He sounds like such a trooper, and he has a world of prayers coming his way. And one fantastic Mommy. Prayers and love, Christine


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I will definitely keep Jonathan in my thoughts and prayers! Sweet little boy is a fighter!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan is home. He gave mom kisses when she picked him up (pretty good for a dog with 1/2 a mouth!). Hopefully things will go smoothly until his next hurdle - recheck with the dental surgeon Tuesday morning. If we make it to that, we'll tackle his eyes.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

God bless his little heart. We are still saying prayers for your special little man.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I will be praying for Jonathan.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Poor sweetheart...... What an amazing fluff... I will say a prayer for him.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Just seeing this:

sending Angels:innocent::innocent::innocent: to look after Jonathanbaby and sending positive thoughts for speedy healing:heart:






*


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness - everything that poor little guy went through. He certainly is a tough cookie. Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackie, Jonathan has been in my prayers, even though I haven't responded before to this thread. I'm thrilled he is home and doing ok.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jackie, praying for Jonathan!!! Hugs

Linda


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's wonderful that he got to go home and gave your mom kisses, that sounds like a good sign. Will be waiting for an update to hear how his follow up visit goes on Tuesday and will continue to keep him and you and your family in my prayers.

BTW, how's Roo doing?


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Thinking of your family and precious Jonathon.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo is so-so...still some straining issues. Unfortunately he has taken a back seat to Jonathan's problems.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Young Jonathan with his whole face


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to hear Jonathan is home and what a beautiful pic of him. Will continue to pray for his recovery.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad that Jonathan's home. This has to be so hard dealing with two sick Malts! Prayers for you and your little ones.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking back to see how he is doing Jackie? Poor little tyke!


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

Just seeing this thread.... 
I'm so sorry to hear that Jonathan is going through so much right now, glad that he is back home, but, wow, what a tough guy Jonathan must be. '
Loved seeing the pic of him, what a beautiful boy. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

happy your Jonathan is doing well Jackie !!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

It's been a busy few weeks, so I have not really been checking here, and I am not such an active poster to begin with, but Jackie, it seems like you've had your hands full. I of course will be thinking good thoughts and wish the best for both Jonathan and Roo - but special thoughts for you too. Such a rough time....


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I am so sorry that Johnathan has been going through all that!! I am glad that he is home and I hope there will be no more issues.


----------



## Gretasdad (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a mini schnauzer 12 yrs old that was having a multitude of health problems. One day I realized I was keeping her alive for my benefit not hers. She had quit eating, was having seizures on diuretics due to chf so she peed a lot, had to wear diaper in bed etc . I could have kept her alive but she was miserable. To put a dog down is difficult but it is the ultimate act of love a person can give a pet. We sent her to the bridge 7/31/12.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan is doing very well with his feedings. He sleeps on the couch for them. He had a little bit of tissue fall off tonight, but has some good, pink, healing tissue on his face. Hopefully his recheck in the morning will bring us good news!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That sounds very encouraging! I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers and hope for a positive update tomorrow.  

The will to live can bring them through so much. I had a dog that lived to be over 17 with many problems, but it was clear to those who knew her that she wanted to keep going and going and enjoying life at her own pace . 

:grouphug:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan had a good vet check this morning. The vet pulled off a little nasty flesh, but the sutures are still in and things are healing! Jonathan has put on a pound since his feeding tube was placed! Hopefully the ophthalmologist will see him tomorrow (Jonathan had eye ulcers and one eye ruptured) and we can work on his eyes a bit.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Will pray that Jonathan continues to improve.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

WOW what a determined boy ! A survivor... Hope he continues to do well.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Good news, and we look forward to more!  He's a trooper!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That's wonderful news from this morning's vet visit especially putting on a pound. Continuing prayers for Jonathan.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Gretasdad said:


> I had a mini schnauzer 12 yrs old that was having a multitude of health problems. One day I realized I was keeping her alive for my benefit not hers. She had quit eating, was having seizures on diuretics due to chf so she peed a lot, had to wear diaper in bed etc . I could have kept her alive but she was miserable. To put a dog down is difficult but it is the ultimate act of love a person can give a pet. We sent her to the bridge 7/31/12.


Yes it is difficult to put a dog down. A lot of us have gone through this especially Jackie (jmm). She is a vet technician and trainer and knows when it is time. You are new here so you don't know her well. But you are right, sometimes we are keeping them alive for our own benefit. All because it is so hard. So sorry for your loss of your mini schnauzer. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jackie, kudos to you for staying the course. I would have caved by now! Sending up healing prayers and wishing you all, all, all the best. Do, please, up-date us as you can.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I just want to thank everyone for the continued good thoughts and prayers. Jonathan has made it a point to let us know that he has not given up. He has woken up from every procedure and surgery and barked at the staff. He insists on trying to eat and drink a little even though his face is a mess. The second he gives up, we would not hesitate to let him go...but he's just not there yet. We trust his team of vets and our family to know when enough is enough.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that tough little boy!!! Continued prayers for him!!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I keep thinking about Jonathan and what a tough boy he is. It is clear that he loves his family and he wants to stay with you as long as he can. Let us know what happens.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

God love that special little spirit!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

He sure is a fighter! I'm glad he is home and improving. That was a beautiful picture you posted of him!! Jonathan is in my prayers.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Drove 7 hours to be home with Jonathan today. It was a little shocking seeing a bone sticking out of his face and his eyes sewn shut. He saw the eye vet today and she decided the best thing with the shortest procedure time would be to put a couple of quick stitches in to keep the eyelid over the eyes. Looks worse than it is. 
Jonathan snuggled on my lap, slept through his tube feeding, let me clean his eyes well, got up to pee, and even had a drink from the water bowl. Not too shabby for an old guy in such poor shape.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackie, I'm keeping Jonathan in my prayers. It's good to hear that he seems to be doing pretty well-- what a trooper he is! He seems like such a sweet boy, and I know you were glad to see him and be able to cuddle with him.


----------



## CheriS (Aug 19, 2010)

I am glad that Jonathan is continuing to show improvement and show you that he is the tough little guy that he is. Jonathan and you, everyone involved, will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jackie thank you for the update on Jonathan. That boy is a fighter and it just amazes me how well he's doing but, that's from the extraordinary love and care that you and your family have provided for him. I'm glad to hear that you were able to go home to see him. I will continue prayers for Jonathan, you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm glad to read an update on jonathan- what a sweet yet strong guy! I think he was happy to cuddle in your lap. :wub: I'll continue to keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG I can't believe I missed this. Poor little guy... How is he? His jaw fell apart from a dental? Has he had some health issues I missed? Poor ittle guy,he sure is a trooper! Wow! His eyes have ulcers... Wow ,he's a tough little guy,I sure will keep him in our hearts and prayers...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan "crashed" today and had to be euthanized. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. We will greatly miss my stubborn old boy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry, RIP little guy, you certainly were a fighter, but now you can rest.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jmm said:


> Jonathan "crashed" today and had to be euthanized. Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. We will greatly miss my stubborn old boy.


 
Oh Jackie i am so sorry to hear this. :crying: I will continue to keep you and your family in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Jackie, I am so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Jonathan.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jackie, I am so sorry about Jonathan. I know how much he meant to your family. But, I am glad you got to spend some time with him, and that you did all that you did for him. It was just his time. He's running free now, I think with Lola.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, rest in peace little guy.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Jackie, I am so very sorry. I hope you find comfort in the memories of the many years you had with your precious fluff.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - my deepest sympathies. :smcry: Even though he was a fighter I think the odds were stacked against him and now he is whole and happy again. I know he must have loved you so much. :grouphug:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your sweet Jonathan.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Jackie, I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Bless you and sweet Jonathan ... who is now an angel in Heaven.

My prayers continue for you and your family.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

so sorry to hear this...


----------



## PrinceMickey (Jun 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Jonathan.
I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Jackie. Unfortunately age catches up with them. I knew you would know when the time is right to let him go. He is up there now frolicking with all his other Maltese friends. 
View attachment 104059


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jackie.. I am so very sorry!! :smcry:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Jackie I'm so sorry. He was such a fighter that even though his condition was severe, it's still shocking. Continued prayers for you and the family as you mourn his loss.


----------



## zoostation (Jul 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I don't understand why even the longest of dogs' lives are so short, but at times like this it always helped me to find comfort in my certain belief that the pup is not only no longer suffering, but is in a much better place where one day we will meet again. 

Lord Byron perhaps summed up the soul of the dog the best in his epitaph to his Newfoundland, named Boatswain.



> Near this Spot
> are deposited the Remains of one
> who possessed Beauty without Vanity,
> Strength without Insolence,
> ...


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up a prayer for you  .


----------

